# Ridiculous stuff



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nitro - Freight Train


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Nitro - Freight Train

What a nightmare - 1980's big-hair metal. A true low point in western musical culture. Bears the same relationship to 'music' that professional wrestling does to 'sport'.

Another slab of Ridiculousness from the 80's. However, I did find Nina's brand of trashy lunacy quite charming (no psychoanalysis please).

*Nina Hagen & Freaky Fukin Weirdoz - Hit Me wit your riddim stick*






Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Lol @ the cross guitar


----------

